

The day the movies died - swombat
http://www.gq.com/entertainment/movies-and-tv/201102/the-day-the-movies-died-mark-harris

======
th0ma5
tldr (even though it is short, but i skimmed it) basically, everyone continues
to wake up to the MPAA monopoly that exchanged an otherwise healthy market for
a system that just took advantage of the lack of speed and ease in video
distribution.

------
jacques_chester
I have one nit to pick.

 _The Town_ was not a good film. It was disjointed, overacted and carried
about 10-20 minutes of fat. It was, in short, only greenlit because Ben
Affleck was attached.

